# Need some guidance



## dannyhme (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am looking at getting a better bike than what I currently own - I own a cheap mountain bike from Wal-Mart, i've owned it for 7 years it still rides great but I'm looking at a smaller, lighter bike; my eye is captured on the Trek 7.5 FX bike w/ 20" wheel - someone is selling their bike they bought the bike in 2011 but unsure if it's a 2010 - they have only ridden it for 50 mi, it looks like its in great condition, wheels, brakes as it appears the bike was rarely used. Is $500 a fair deal or is it way to much?

I am in the North NJ area so some areas are flat, there are inclines, will be riding from North jersey to NY via GWB once weather gets warmer, how is this bike? from what i read it has good reviews, im in no way a pro cyclist. 

Thanks!


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

That sounds like a 7.5FX with a 20" frame, not wheel. How tall are you? That will determine whether or not it fits you... if the bike doesn't fit it isn't worth $500. 

Otherwise, the 7.5FX is one of the better performance hybrids/flat bar road bikes Trek makes. It has a carbon fiber fork and a fairly lightweight frame, so if it isn't damaged it should be worth it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

What kind of riding do you want to do? Maybe it's time for a road bike...


----------

